# Help With Rbp Bite



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have 4 RBP in a 90 gallon, each about 6 inches. They are usually fairly peaceful with one another, a little chasing but nothing serious. Till I looked at them today. One of my reds has a bite size chunk out of his flesh near the dorsal fin. It is mainly flesh colored with bits of red, I'm freaking out, what should I do? quarantine him?


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Unless it's life threatening, I would just leave things be -- Don't freak out too much, it's just their nature.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok? Forgive me I spend alot of time working on the tank for these fish and the fish themselves aren't the cheapest. I don't want one of them to die to an infection


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranhas are amazing healers for good reason.

he`ll be FINE.

just keep an eye on your water params.
make sure they`re PERFECT


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

amazonjungle said:


> Piranhas are amazing healers for good reason.
> 
> he`ll be FINE.
> 
> ...


yes make sure the water parameters are perfect to avoid infection, your going to be so suprised when hes done healing. They litterly recover perfectly, its amazing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

dcp5082 said:


> Ok? Forgive me I spend alot of time working on the tank for these fish and the fish themselves aren't the cheapest. I don't want one of them to die to an infection


Just saying that it's probably nothing to worry about and it's fairly common when keeping groups of pygos.


----------

